# surfside this weekend



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Any ideas with this bad weather what to fish for in the surf?
Thanks


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Well the fishing is hard cold and unforgiving not even a whiting.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

In this weather... I would fish for hot cup of coffee and a quiet indoor spot. This will pass. Hopefully all will clear for next weekend.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I dunno. I went to TX City today and caught my personal best.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats a monster lol like they say a rough day fishing is always better then a good day at work


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

True. Would rather have dealt with the cold, the intense wind and the drizzle from today than work. Not sarcasm. Lol. 
On a side note, caught my first sting ray too. I know people don't care for them but it was a nice surprise compared to the usual croaker or hardhead.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Spectaker you should have changed baits. LOL! I hear those big Uglys are running around the Dike. Be Cool!!:doowapsta


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol, I changed it up for a little bit than just got lazy. My buddy had something nearly pull his pole in the water out of the pole holder. Just no good hook set. When we looked at the hook had a big scale on it. Probably was a BU =(


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

hey man nice fish what do you guys think surfside or texascitydike for mon tuesday fishing


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

*Im with you in this..*



alvinslash said:


> hey man nice fish what do you guys think surfside or texascitydike for mon tuesday fishing


Yeah guys clearin up for some surf fishin?


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

going to surf side mon camping till tuesday night


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

GarageDoorMan,
Good luck and hopefully post a good report.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Whoops, I meant AlvinSlash :rotfl:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone know if Surfside is packed with Spring Breakers? I like the general solitude down there and would hate to have it interrupted. Going Thursday I think. 
Hope you did well Alvin.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

The "crowd" usually tends to stay closer to the actual town of Surfside. Anywhere from access 4 should have enough room for you to feel secure. Just be careful,there's always a chance of drunks driving around,especially after dark.
Good Luck


----------



## Friend (Sep 12, 2011)

Going Surf fishing with friends this week end (Sat.-Sunday) 03/24/12-03/25/12. Need your expert advice were to go?? Which exit? What type of bait to use? 
Surfside, San Luis Pass area. 
Thanks.


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Go down past surfside to beach access road 5. Get on the beach, take a left and go down a few hundred yards.


----------



## Friend (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks,


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I fish there at Access 5 Sam Beach and drive the beach both ways looking for bait and birds to find a location to fish.
Sam was the founder of CCCF fishing site and we helded garthering there at different times through out the year, and after he passed away we hold a couple of memmorial gathering each year.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I noticed that the hand painted concrete sign for Sam's Beach is no longer there .


----------

